# Powerbook 17", la fnac, pas avant fin avril !!



## diloume (11 Avril 2003)

Bein voila on y est, pas de powerbook à la fnac avant fin avril. A quelques jours près, on sera à 4 mois de délais entre l'annonce des machines et leur disponibilité ! Non seulement Apple livre ses machines au compte-goutte, mais en plus, lorsque la fnac en recoit elle les livres sans tenir compte des dates de commande, lamentable !!! Des clowns tous, des clowns ! Y'a pas d'autres termes...15 mars, fin mars, mi avril, fin avril !!! On va ou comme ca ? Jme le demande.....


----------



## FabriceG (11 Avril 2003)

Oui tu as bien raison, il vaut mieux commander à FNAC digitale plutôt que dans un lieu perdu (c'est en tout cas ce que pense la FNAC






)

Quant à Apple, elle livre, elle a peut-être du mal à répondre à tout le monde en même temps, elle néglige sûrement certains réseaux de distribution (la FNAC ?) et privilégie déjà son propre réseau.

Moi, je viens de switcher... ...de distributeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je viens de laisser tomber ma commande FNAC du 17 janvier pour AppleStore (commandé hier, déjà sur la route aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'attend le transporteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ); Il semble qu'Apple se foute royalement d'où j'habite... pas comme la FNAC


----------



## samdebecte (12 Avril 2003)

Je vous comprends, ca commence a être bien lourd tout cela. Un réseau de distribution lamentable et des machines de bureau trop justes.... Apple se prépare des lendemains difficiles. De plus la légendaire qualité de fabrication commence à s'émousser. ( cf les divers pb que les quelques détenteurs de pb 17 et les pb 12 users nous décrivent). Heureusement qu'Apple compte dans ces rangs de véritables fanatiques. A chaque achat j'ai eut des désagréments, tant pour les délais de livraisons que sur la qualité du produit.

Pour ma part je vais garder mon pb 17, et l'on ne m'y reprendra plus. J'attendrais qu'il y ai du stock pour acheter ma prochaine machine pommée....(enfin si j'y arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Olivier.w (12 Avril 2003)

Moi j'ai recu ma mémoire supplémentaire avant le PowerBook commandé le 11 Mars à la Fnac Digital, On m'a dit qu'uil serait pas dispo avant 3 semaines.

A votre avis si je le comande ce soir sur l'apple Store, je l'aurais quand???

Si je l'ai dans la semaine je le comander mais si c'est pour attendre 15 jours je préfére attendre ma comande de la Fnac.

Merci de me conseiller.


----------



## diloume (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * 
A votre avis si je le comande ce soir sur l'apple Store, je l'aurais quand???

Si je l'ai dans la semaine je le comander mais si c'est pour attendre 15 jours je préfére attendre ma comande de la Fnac.

Merci de me conseiller.   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai commandé mon Powerbook à la Fnac le 14 janvier ! Quelques clients qui ont commandé le leur fin mars l'ont déjà reçu, toujours via la Fnac.
Dégouté de cette injustice j'ai appelé le Store, les délais sont de 3 semaines chez eux, donc pas meilleurs qu'à la FNAC !
Chez macway, pas de délais du tout, chez Darty, 27 avril !
Je vais donc continuer à prendre mon mal en patience....


----------



## FabriceG (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> *le PowerBook commandé le 11 Mars à la Fnac Digital, On m'a dit qu'uil serait pas dispo avant 3 semaines. * 

[/QUOTE]11 Mars, FNAC digital... tu ne devrais pas trop attendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es dans une FNAC bien approvisionnée. Donc oui, je te conseille d'attendre, car certes tu l'auras plus vite en passant par AppleStore (quelques jours), mais dans 2 à 3 semaines ton attente sera finie... alors si tu n'es pas pressé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai craqué pour des multiples raisons dont une (ce n'est pas la principale, mais je vous raconte pas toute ma vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) : toutes les chances de ne pas être livré avant un bon mois. Moi qui pensais naïvement que la FNAC livrait en fonction de la date de pré-commande


----------



## FabriceG (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> *les délais sont de 3 semaines chez eux (AppleStore)* 

[/QUOTE]ben, euh, comment..., non ! je ne raconte pas de blague, comande le 10 au matin (avril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), parti d'usine le 11 au matin (aujourd'hui !) ça fait 1 jour de délai... reste la livraison, mais là, y'a pas de grève de routier, donc, si tout va bien, je le reçois au pire mardi !


----------



## Olivier.w (12 Avril 2003)

Fabrice G, donc tu me conseil de le comander sur l'apple store. Si jee le comande ce soir je l'aurais quand. Toi tu l'aa commandé par le net ou par le tél sur l'apple store ?


----------



## raphael54 (12 Avril 2003)

question: pourquoi acheter à la fnac???
pour les 6% de reduc? en faisant le tour verifier bien et vous verrez.... la fnac n'est pas moins chere.


----------



## diloume (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * ben, euh, comment..., non ! je ne raconte pas de blague, comande le 10 au matin (avril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), parti d'usine le 11 au matin (aujourd'hui !) ça fait 1 jour de délai... reste la livraison, mais là, y'a pas de grève de routier, donc, si tout va bien, je le reçois au pire mardi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zarbi, j'ai appelé le Store Today, l'opératrice m'a dit 3 semaines de délais, 8-10 jours ouvrables pour la fabrication, 1 semaine pour l'expédition, zarbi, zarbi.....
Pour une fois je vais camper sur ma position, j'attends de voir avec la FNAC.....


----------



## FabriceG (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Fabrice G, donc tu me conseil de le comander sur l'apple store. Si jee le comande ce soir je l'aurais quand. Toi tu l'aa commandé par le net ou par le tél sur l'apple store ?   * 

[/QUOTE]non, je ne te conseille rien en fait, je te donne des éléments, mon expérience... Tu as commandé dans une "grande" FNAC, je pense donc que tu vas être livré beaucoup plus tôt que la FNAC enfouie au fin fond de la province (en tout cas vu de Paris). Moi, il se trouve que je suis au fin fond de la province... j'ai donc jeté l'éponge.

Sinon, j'ai commandé par le net (pour le côté pratique), et j'ai ensuite vérifié tout ça par téléphone (pour avoir des informations, et poser certaines questions). Bref, pour moi il est clair que je me sens mieux traité à l'Apple Store plutôt qu'à la FNAC. Mais il est clair que cela n'engage QUE moi


----------



## Olivier.w (15 Avril 2003)

FabriceG, as tu recu ton PowerBook 17". Moi j'ai annulé ma comande la Fnac à l'instant et Samedi je l'ai comandé sur l'Apple Store. La comande à été validé par le paiement aujourd'hui. Ce serait un kiff qu'il parte demain comme pour toi.


----------



## FabriceG (15 Avril 2003)

non toujours pas reçu... il est au luxembourg... je traque, je traque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si TNT ne merde pas, je l'ai demain, sinon, mercredi


----------



## Olivier.w (15 Avril 2003)

Tu as trop de la chance


----------



## diloume (16 Avril 2003)

Darty repousse ses délais au 7 mai.....Yes, yes, yes,yes, on se marre je vous dis, on se marre.....
Pour la Fnac on reste fin du mois, je n'y crois pas du tout, je pense qu'on pourra très facilement fêter le 4eme mois d'attente....
Enfin bref.....
Comme diraient certains ici, c'est tout à fait normal, comme diraient un représentant Apple, 'Vous savez, pour une voiture c'est pareil, alors bon !'
Une chose est certaine, on ne m'y reprendra plus !


----------



## FabriceG (16 Avril 2003)

bon, je l'ai !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mardi, 14h10. Pas mal comme délais... surtout que je ne sais pourquoi, le "tracking number" de TNT était foiré et il m'indique (encore à l'instant) que le powerbook est encore au Luxembourg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, Happy je suis, c'est un bijou, il est bôooooo !


----------



## woulf (16 Avril 2003)

Toutes mes félicitations pour ton nouveau bébé !

Bon, tu es bon pour nous poster tes commentaires, photos à l'appui (regard béat en option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ici !

Bon amusement.


----------



## FabriceG (16 Avril 2003)

Premier post avec la bête... je vais bientôt mettre en ligne des photos... il est génial !


----------



## Olivier.w (16 Avril 2003)

Tu en as de la chance, balace nous des photos. Moi je l'ai commandé Samedi sur l'Apple store, le virement pour le paiement a été effectuer  Lundi, et la il est toujours à l'étape 1, vivement que ca bouge et que je le recoive. Je serais trop content quand je l'aurais.


----------



## samdebecte (16 Avril 2003)

bienvenue au club des heureux détenteurs de powerbook 17. Je suis content de voir qu'il semble te plaire autant qu'a moi.
Fais nous partager tes impressions. On va pouvoir enfin décortiquer la bête, et échanger des infos et pas simplement un ensemble de petits désagréments...





n'oublies pas la mise a jour et donnes nous ta durée approximative de batterie par exemple (pour moi et en mode economie et ecran a moitié de la luminosité: 3h30)


----------



## Olivier.w (16 Avril 2003)

Moi mon futur 17" est à l'étape 2 sur l'Apple Store. Futur, plus pour longtemps.


----------



## FabriceG (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Moi mon futur 17" est à l'étape 2 sur l'Apple Store. Futur, plus pour longtemps.   * 

[/QUOTE]tu en es donc là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Félicitation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : Apple ferait bien d'updater un peu ses icônes, vous croyez pas


----------



## Olivier.w (17 Avril 2003)

Oui je suis la, j'ai aussi appelé Apple et il m'ont dit qu'il part de l'usine de Taiwan entre maintenant et vendredi.

A votre avis le suivi de la commande sur l'Apple Store est mis à jour en temps réel ou non ? Car on m'a dit qu'il y a un délais de 24-48 heurs pour etre mis à jours


----------



## FabriceG (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * un délais de 24-48 heurs pour etre mis à jours   * 

[/QUOTE]Normalement c'est grosso modo du temps réel, mais, figure toi que le pb17 qui est sur mes genoux en se moment, est, selon Apple/TNT toujours perdu au Luxembourg... alors le temps réel...


----------



## Olivier.w (17 Avril 2003)

Tu me dégoute quand tu me dit que le PowerBook 1è" est sur tes genoux. Je dort plus depuis 1 semaine


----------



## ricchy (17 Avril 2003)

J'en ai vu un pas plus tard qu'hier à la FNAC de Lausanne.


----------



## FabriceG (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * J'en ai vu un pas plus tard qu'hier à la FNAC de Lausanne.* 

[/QUOTE]Oui, en démo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En fait il semblerait que certaines fnac peuvent passer "au dessus" de la centrale et négocier directement avec les fournisseurs, comme la fnac digital par exemple, bref c'est pas clair


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Tu me dégoute quand tu me dit que le PowerBook 1è" est sur tes genoux. Je dort plus depuis 1 semaine   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu as vraiment le sommeil fragile ...


----------



## minime (17 Avril 2003)

Il devrait acheter un PC pour se désintoxiquer un peu, parce que là on atteint le niveau "drogue dure".


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Tu me dégoute quand tu me dit que le PowerBook 1è" est sur tes genoux. Je dort plus depuis 1 semaine   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça confirme ce que je dit, il y a plus geek que moi !


----------



## Olivier.w (17 Avril 2003)

Youpi, je suis à l'étape 4. et j'ai recu un mail d'Apple concernant la livraison.

Question : Dans l'email que j'ai recu d'Apple il y a un numéro de livraison qui comporte 10 chiffres. Le transporteur c'est bien TNT ? Comment faire pour avoir le suivi de la livraison car le numéro qqu'il faut entrer sur le site de TNT pour avoir le suivi de la livraison doit comporter 9 chiffres alors que le numéro que j'ai recu comporte 10 chiffres ?

P.S : comment mettre en meesssage sur le forum une image?


----------



## ricchy (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> *P.S : comment mettre en meesssage sur le forum une image?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Il faut que l'image se trouve déjà sur la "toîle". 
Par exemple l' image ci-dessous se trouve à cette adresse: http://www.ricchy.ch/chine/images/file.jpg
C'est "cette" adresse que tu vas mettre dans la case java script qui s'ouvre en cliquant sur image, lorsque tu tapes un message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me suis je bien fait comprendre ?


----------



## ricchy (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Oui, en démo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca je ne sais pas, j'ai pas demandé.


----------



## FabriceG (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]Joli filé


----------



## ricchy (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Joli filé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci, mais ce n'est pas un filé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, j'ai réalisé cette image au 1/8 ou 1/15 de sec à main levée.
On sort un peu du sujet, mais c pas grave...


----------



## FabriceG (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> *En fait, j'ai réalisé cette image au 1/8 ou 1/15 de sec à main levée.
On sort un peu du sujet, mais c pas grave...   * 

[/QUOTE]Non c'est pas grave : de toutes façon, la fnac, c'est pas avant mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta photo, c'est une devanture d'un magasin ? au début, je pensais à un tram ou un "truc" roulant tout lumineux... bref, fin du hors-sujet


----------



## Olivier.w (18 Avril 2003)

FabriceG, je me permet de te reposer ma question car je n'ai pas eu de réponse : 

Dans l'email que j'ai recu d'Apple concernant la livraison du PowerBook il y a un numéro de livraison qui comporte 10 chiffres. Le transporteur c'est bien TNT ? Comment faire pour avoir le suivi de la livraison car le numéro qu'il faut entrer sur le site de TNT pour avoir le suivi de la livraison doit comporter 9 chiffres alors que le numéro que j'ai recu comporte 10 chiffres ?

En gros comment faire pour avoir le suivi de la livraison car j'aimerai savoir quand il vas être livré pour qu'il y aie bien quelqu'un chez  moi pour le réceptionner.


----------



## diloume (18 Avril 2003)

Tu appels l'Apple-Store et tu leur demandes le numéro TNT....


----------



## ricchy (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Non c'est pas grave : de toutes façon, la fnac, c'est pas avant mai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ta photo, c'est une devanture d'un magasin ? au début, je pensais à un tram ou un "truc" roulant tout lumineux... bref, fin du hors-sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, non pas fin du hors sujet "désolé je veux répondre". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait tu pensais juste c'est un bien un tram, shooter lors de mon périple à Hong Kong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà fin du hors sujet.


----------



## ricchy (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Joli filé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
On peux aussi appeler ça un flou de bougé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...


----------



## FabriceG (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * 
On peux aussi appeler ça un flou de bougé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










J'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...  * 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors, tri tri joli flou de bougé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, hop, fin du HS


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça confirme ce que je dit, il y a plus geek que moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Excuse rejetée !!


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

ta deja lu ses postes ?


----------



## MAC128 (3 Juillet 2003)

Ai commandé dans un apple center le 21/05 délai 15 jours...
etant en province , pour l'après vente , n'ai pas risqué l'achat par correspondance....A ce jour aucune promesse de délai malgré l'acompte de 1000 ....Si j'obtiens le remboursement de l'acompte et en cas d'achat à l'apple store ,quelles seraient les possibilités d'intervention en cas de panne - expédition où intervention dans centre maintenance agréé apple?


----------



## woulf (3 Juillet 2003)

Le fait d'être en Province ne gêne heureusement pas les achats par correspondance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu commandes sur l'applestore, tu as 10 jours pour le retourner s'il ne te plait pas, et pendant la garantie en cas de probleme, tu les appelles et ils t'envoient un transporteur avec un carton pour emballer ta machine, je l'ai fait avec un écran studio display 15', aucun probleme


----------



## MAC128 (4 Juillet 2003)

Merci à woulf
je vais tenter le remboursement de l'acompte


----------

